# Am due to start tx Sept/Oct Egg share/ICSI anyone else?



## jarjj (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I have have all blood tested and been told by clinic that I'm provisionally matched.  Was sent home Thurs with 2 packets of The Pill.  Clinic informed me that I'll probably start tx Sept/Oct.  Not sure if that means I start taking the Pill then or will start injecting then.

If there anyone due to start tx aound the same time I'd love to keep in touch so have someone to go through this with at roughly the same time.  Having never done IVF it's all very new to me.  I'm very anxious and nervous but VERY excited.

Good luck to all ladies with their tx,    

Joanne

x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Joanne

Why not post on *egg sharers ttc ~ *CLICK HERE

Or you could join cycle buddies.... September/October is here! CLICK HERE

Good luck with your cycle!!

Natalie xxx


----------

